# My newest creation!



## AAKnits (Jan 21, 2014)

My first pair or reversible machine knitted slippers. They are amazing to wear! Pattern: Diana Sullivan,"FOOTNOTES goodies to machine knit for Happy Feet Slippers and Socks in 12 Sizes and 3 Gauges"


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Nice job!


----------



## catherine nehse (Jun 4, 2015)

Those are beautiful! Well done! Super colours


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

Those sure look nice and cozy.


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## Teeple (Feb 5, 2011)

Look great


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Well done,


----------



## laceylinda (Aug 17, 2012)

Lovely. They look very cosy.


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

Beautiful slippers :sm02:


----------



## Constance BS (Oct 3, 2016)

Oh my gosh! I love these! Is there a pattern to follow for knitters who use needles? Not a machine?
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

Those are fabulous. I wish I could find the pattern for them as a regular, non machine, knit.


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

Absolutely the best knitted slippers I've seen! Nicely done!


----------



## Sukiesue (Aug 7, 2016)

So good,would like some but no machine! Boo hoo????! ????


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

They look nice and cozy. Great job.


----------



## Outreach (Jul 18, 2014)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Sherryvdb (Jul 26, 2015)

lovely slippers. they look nice and warm.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Those are really great - I am inspired to make some! :sm24: Ann


----------



## MiniHawHaw (Mar 22, 2013)

Those are AWESOME looking


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Those are lovely, wish the pattern wasn't for a machine????


----------



## AAKnits (Jan 21, 2014)

They can be handknit, if you know how to short-row in regular knitting without a machine.


----------



## AAKnits (Jan 21, 2014)

I think of making several pairs to give as Xmas presents! I just added a pompom. Made them even cuter! ????


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

Very nice. AAKnits Can you post a picture to see the heel?


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

I like those slippers and they should be lovely and warm.


----------



## AAKnits (Jan 21, 2014)

KarlaHW said:


> Very nice. AAKnits Can you post a picture to see the heel?


Here are the pictures you requested Karla.


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks for posting those pictures.


----------



## linalu (Jun 20, 2013)

Isn't that a great pattern? Made a couple pair this summer. Love your colors!


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Love your slippers


----------



## Olde English Babydoll (Aug 23, 2013)

Oh my want to do list just got longer! ????


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

sweet slippers! thanks for sharing patterns and pictures


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

I keep saying I am going to buy that book. I love these slippers when I see them posted. I wear out slippers so fast, I really should be knitting to keep up with my need.


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

I love them.


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Lovely ????


----------



## Smarty (Jul 14, 2015)

These are great and would love to knit some as pressies but i cant find the pattern.


----------



## keetza (Feb 6, 2016)

Great job - you will find yourself knitting many slippers for yourself and for friends,.


----------



## LynnPNW (Mar 10, 2016)

Wow! I love them and can think of several people who would appreciate them as Christmas gifts (right after I make a test pair for myself ????). Thanks for posting the pictures and pattern.


----------



## shawcountry (Jun 10, 2012)

Fabulous job. I saw these posted on fb as well.


----------



## Teebird (Apr 21, 2013)

Well done! Love the colours.


----------



## LynnPNW (Mar 10, 2016)

I ordered the book! Although $25 seems like a lot, I considered the fact that I get to watch all of Diana Sullivan's You Tube videos for free. I've learned so much from her!


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

AAKnits said:


> My first pair or reversible machine knitted slippers. They are amazing to wear! Pattern: Diana Sullivan,"FOOTNOTES goodies to machine knit for Happy Feet Slippers and Socks in 12 Sizes and 3 Gauges"


I have this pattern and I tried it a couple of times when I first got it, but it did not quite work out like yours( they are just perfect!!) .... Maybe I should have another go at it! Thx for sharing!


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

Very nice, ????????????????


----------



## suedenie (Nov 15, 2015)

You always put some beautiful machine knitting work on here, love the slippers. Sue


----------



## momwhofan (Nov 29, 2015)

These look so comfy! Nice job!


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

Wow didn't think you could do that on a knitting machine, the look great


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Very nice, Alexandra.


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

Hey, that's different, but they're warm. Very nice.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

How wonderful ! I'm impressed !


----------



## evelynetricot (Jun 19, 2015)

very pretty ! you sure wil be warm and cozy


----------



## AAKnits (Jan 21, 2014)

Thank you all for your kind words. I do enjoy very much what you post too, and i avidly read the great exchanges of tips and ideas on this website. I feel about our regulars in "machine Knitting" as old friends.????
The booklet Footnotes by Diana Sullivan, comes with a DVD that takes you step by step through the process of making each of the slippers, socks, and mocassins that are described in her book. The DVD comes with the book, and is worth every penny. 
Happy knitting everyone! T'is the season! ☃☃☃


----------



## Blue Pearl (Jan 25, 2014)

Beautiful job! Nice colour combinations too!


----------



## JustMe57 (Aug 27, 2016)

Oh my! Absolutely wonderful. Wish my feet were in them right now.


----------



## Nonasdada (Apr 23, 2012)

they are beautiful


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

http://diananatters.blogspot.ca/2012/09/footnotes-goodies-to-machine-knit-for.html is her blog where you can order the pattern book from. Canadians should note it is dated 2012 and shipping to Canada is now $8.50 when you order it through Paypal. Inflation, eh!


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Your slippers are beautiful! Wonder if there is a hand knit pattern for them somewhere...????


----------



## Gale from Oregon (Jul 11, 2011)

Looks warm ! Love the colors too !


----------



## AAKnits (Jan 21, 2014)

Rescue Mom said:


> Your slippers are beautiful! Wonder if there is a hand knit pattern for them somewhere...????


You can hand knit them too. Their pattern is suitable for handknitting too, if you know how to do shortrowing.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

How pretty - enough to motivate one to get out the knitting machine.


----------



## moritta (Sep 14, 2011)

Love'em! :sm24:


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

So nicely knitted, love them!


----------



## gloriamv (Jan 29, 2012)

They look nice, I have a knitting machine but hasn't knitted in year I think I have to find a place to set up my machine and get back to it. I have made lots of things years ago when hubby was alive. 
Everyone have a good day.
Gloria


----------



## gloriamv (Jan 29, 2012)

They look nice, I have a knitting machine but hasn't knitted in year I think I have to find a place to set up my machine and get back to it. I have made lots of things years ago when hubby was alive. 
Everyone have a good day.
Gloria


----------



## gloriamv (Jan 29, 2012)

Oops sorry posted twice I looked to delete one but don't know how.
Gloria


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

Beautifully done slippers. I've been meaning to order that book for a while now. You inspired me to quit putting it off, so I just went ahead and ordered it. I hope mine finish as nicely as yours.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

You did a beautiful job! Whoever gets them will be very lucky.


----------



## JuDyAEd (Jan 26, 2015)

Very nice. I made these for my husband a few years back and he loves them.


----------



## ibetya (Jan 24, 2014)

These are so neat! Love the colors too. They look so cozy! Are they hard to make?


----------



## nbigelow (Apr 19, 2018)

I am sorry, but I don't know your name. These sleepers are very beautiful and will appreciate if you can share the pattern. I have a knitting machine that I would like to make it for myself. Thanks and have a wonderful day.

Nirav Bigelow


----------



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

nbigelow said:


> I am sorry, but I don't know your name. These sleepers are very beautiful and will appreciate if you can share the pattern. I have a knitting machine that I would like to make it for myself. Thanks and have a wonderful day.
> 
> Nirav Bigelow


Good Morning .that pattern is by Diane Sullivan..i know it is in her book called FOOTNOTES.i dont know if she sells individual pattern ..you might try her videos on YOUTUBE there might be a link to her webpage


----------

